# ICS ROMS -DATA widget/app



## mikeymaxima14 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello all,

As we all know these new ICS roms require a toggle from GSM only back to LTE/CDMA, upon every boot. My question is , does anyone know of a *working* data on/off type app that will sit on home screen and allow toggling ? A switch we can use upon boot to turn off and then back on without going into the settings menu? And not just a shortcut to settings..... I have been looking for hours - can't find it. Anyone?

Thanks
MM

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## dstreng (Nov 26, 2011)

hashcode fixed the Ics data on boot. Itll be baked into the roms soon


----------



## libertus77 (Feb 5, 2012)

Awesome news!!

Sent from my Eclipsed DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

dstreng said:


> hashcode fixed the Ics data on boot. Itll be baked into the roms soon


You mean churned









But yes, good news!


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

damn good news. hope that also fixes the problem where sometimes u can't toggle data back after u lost 4g signal and have to reboot.


----------

